# REO Resin Mods



## Rob Fisher (23/5/15)

Woodvil production is finished and go on sale tonight... now Rob has turned his hand to creating the new Resin REO's!

Here is a quote from Rob...
"With the woodvils out of the way I will begin working one some resin mods .

I will be making a new 510 connection for the woodvils and resin mods one solid piece all stainless . I wont be using the brass fittings anymore 

I also plan to start adding more atomizers to the site . I just added another rda reomizer 7.0"

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (23/5/15)

Thanks for the update on Rob , Rob

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie (23/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Woodvil production is finished and go on sale tonight... now Rob has turned his hand to creating the new Resin REO's!
> 
> Here is a quote from Rob...
> "With the woodvils out of the way I will begin working one some resin mods .
> ...




I think im going to wait for these

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/15)

Post from the Porcupine MAster today!

"With the woodvils out of the way I will begin working one some resin mods .
I will be making a new 510 connection for the woodvils and resin mods one solid piece all stainless . I wont be using the brass fittings anymore 
I also plan to start adding more atomizers to the site . I just added another rda reomizer 7.0"

Also

"Reomizer 8.0s are in stock 
Reomizer 9.0 and 10 coming soon"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

